# Reload RTA



## Mo_MZ (15/9/19)

Where can I get the best deal on the Reload; looking for a black one to go with my new Vaporreso Gen mod. (Jhb & surround preferred)


----------



## SEAN P (15/9/19)

Mo_MZ said:


> Where can I get the best deal on the Rebirth; looking for a black one to go with my new Vaporreso Gen mod. (Jhb & surround preferred)


Title says Reload but post says Rebirth?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mo_MZ (16/9/19)

SEAN P said:


> Title says Reload but post says Rebirth?


crap my bad - def a reload, thanks for pointing it out.,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SEAN P (16/9/19)

Mo_MZ said:


> crap my bad - def a reload, thanks for pointing it out.,


Your best bet will probably be @The eCigStore for a Reload bud


----------

